# A few pics from 1/1/11



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp260/look1look1look1/Bees/IMG_0771-beefinger2.jpg
http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp260/look1look1look1/Bees/IMG_0767-hive1.jpg
http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp260/look1look1look1/Bees/IMG_0755-hive2.jpg


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

Looks good. I like the black and white.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Amazing for January 1st in your location. 

How warm was it? 

Where the bees in the second picture wash-boarding or just resting?





The bottom photo could bee titled either:

Bring out your dead

or

Spring is a coming


Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I too like the black and white, just an observation though I believe the entrance reducers are upside down because the bees are supposed to be able to sweep the dead bees and other stuff out when they can, but with the reducer the way you have them the dead could pile up and block the entrance... hope this helps


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

I have been looking for a camera to take pictures of the beezzz...

Can you recommend a good one?

I ask, those are great pictures!


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

HONEYDEW said:


> ...I believe the entrance reducers are upside down because the bees are supposed to be able to sweep the dead bees and other stuff out when they can, but with the reducer the way you have them the dead could pile up and block the entrance...


I think you have it backwards, sir. With the entrance up as shown the common claim is that dead bees are less likely to block the entrance.


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

HONEYDEW said:


> ... just an observation though I believe the entrance reducers are upside down because the bees are supposed to be able to sweep the dead bees and other stuff out when they can, but with the reducer the way you have them the dead could pile up and block the entrance... hope this helps


I was under the impression that having the reducer as I have placed it stops the entrance from being blocked up with dead bees. Maybe I'm mistaken? I posted a couple of videos also, in the video section. On one of the videos you can actually see a bee carrying out a dead bee from the top entrance; it's at about 30 seconds.

Take care,
John C.


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

Honey-4-All said:


> Amazing for January 1st in your location.
> 
> How warm was it?


It was mid to high 50's to maybe 60.



Honey-4-All said:


> Where the bees in the second picture wash-boarding or just resting?


I'm not familiar with the term wash-boarding. There are some that were dead and others that were coming in and out of the hive. 




Honey-4-All said:


> The bottom photo could bee titled either:
> 
> Bring out your dead


This reminds of the Monty Python's The Holy Grail.. lol




Honey-4-All said:


> Thanks for sharing them.


You're welcome!


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

ChristopherA said:


> I have been looking for a camera to take pictures of the beezzz...
> 
> Can you recommend a good one?
> 
> I ask, those are great pictures!


Christopher,
Those pictures were taken with Canon S95 that I bought for my wife for Xmas. It's a compact but powerful camera. You have a lot of control over it! It's an excellent camera for low-light situations also. It also takes 720 HD video. Hope this helps!


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Ooh, that first one, I just love it. Those are the kind of pics that make people who are wary of bees start being interested and asking questions!


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is a good you tube link to washboarding.

Its a mystery as far as I know.

This usually happens in the late summer/ fall by us.

Last spring I caught a neighbors hives doing so on hives parked next to mine in the Almonds. Early March. I called him up it was such a shock to see it in such cold weather.


http://www.youtube.com/user/AlexWild73#p/a/u/1/lbwumXVTOz8


if you ever find the answer let me know. I think its a grooming / cleaning behavior of some sort but who knows


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

Honey-4-All said:


> Here is a good you tube link to washboarding.


Ahh, OK. I saw my bees doing that before. I didn't know there was a name for it. I was curious myself as to what they were doing and if it was normal. I least now I know it's normal 

That isn't what these were doing, though. They were in and out of the hive. I posted a couple of vids, also.

Take care!


----------



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

Great pictures. I love the depth of field.


----------



## fafrd (Aug 22, 2009)

beehaving said:


> Those pictures were taken with Canon S95 that I bought for my wife for Xmas.. It's a compact but powerful camera. You have a lot of control over it! It's an excellent camera for low-light situations also.


I was planning to pick up an S95 for my wife for Xmas, but everywhere I checked they were sold out. I was just starting to consider other cameras again but your recommendation has sealed the deal for me: Canon S95 it is...

-fafrd

p.s. excellent photos, by the way, especially the black and white one


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you, everyone, for you comments!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice pics fellow New Englander.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Excellent video
Nice and clear!
Ernie


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

The bees "washboarding" are actually working out. Potential bodybeebuilders.


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

MAXANT said:


> The bees "washboarding" are actually working out. Potential bodybeebuilders.


 "I pick things up and put them down."


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

I say that all the time, and people dont know what I am talking about! hahahaha


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

MAXANT said:


> I say that all the time, and people dont know what I am talking about! hahahaha


Don't they watch TV in Ayer??


----------

